# Auto Transmission issue



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone else experienced any trouble with their auto transmission not shifting or engaging in gear? The first time this happened I was pulling out of a parking lot facing downhill. When pulling away from a stop sign I pushed the gas and the car just coasted and the engine revved, like it was in neutral. I immediately let off the pedal then pushed it again, it then harshly shifted into gear. At first i thought it was a one time fluke, but it's happened 2 more times, including today. This time when it happened I pushed the gas further and the car revved to about 4500 then shifted into gear. Other than that the car usually drives fine, besides a brake issue I'm having looked at too. They can't get me in until next friday. I'm pretty concerned I only have 11,000 miles on the car. The other thing that concerns me is that the car doesn't do it all the time, it's completely random. I'm wondering if this could be a software issue, but I'm probably not that lucky! The weird thing is that every times it's happened I've been facing downward on a slight decline. It's like the transmission is confused and doesn't know what it wants to do.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

The automatic transmissions shift into neutral when you come to a complete stop with the brake pressed. Sounds like it's just having trouble reengaging...? What's the brake issue you're having? Maybe the brake issue is interfering with the transmission knowing when to shift back into gear.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought I had read somewhere that the trans did shift to neutral. I too was thinking it was a problem with it reengaging, it could be a safety issue too. I'm just wondering how big of a problem it's going to be to fix and hopefully they can duplicate the problem because it is completely random. My brake issue is a clunking noise coming from the rear passenger side, audible when you get down to about 30 and under and apply light to moderate pressure on the brakes.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm... I suppose it's better to have an issue with it _not engaging_ when you want it to, than to have it _engaging_ when you don't want it to... haha. Hopefully getting your brake issue taken care of will fix the transmission problem too... (I don't really know anything about the relationship between the brake pedal and the trans, just that the brake has to be pressed all the way for the car to shift into neutral.)

Though, I'm wondering... does anyone know if switching to manumatic mode cancels the stopped neutral (by shifting you into first gear while you're still stopped)...? I feel like it does, but I don't know for sure... If so, that might be a temporary fix for you if it gets to be too bothersome, cyper.

Regardless, good luck and let us know what they find when you get it fixed.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cyper2002*

I think what you are feeling is the transmission shifting through all the lower gears getting to a gear where it can actually apply power to the wheels faster than the car is rolling. First and second and even third gear are run through very quickly, under light throttle pressure, even on a level road causing a feeling of no gear selected and engine revving uncontrollably. When you press down on the throttle the system lets the engine rev higher in gear before shifting exacerbating the feeling. Also I think the neutral shift while stopped has been removed from the transmissions. Mine was made in April 2011 so it may be only later manufacture.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm.. If they did remove the shifting to neutral from later models I wonder if it was due to issues like this.


----------



## Missvictn (Sep 21, 2011)

*Bad tran*

I got my new eco 3 months ago. I also am having shifting problems. And it does seem like it gets stuck sitting pointed down and trying to take off. The rpm goes up, engine winds out but the car wont move. Of course, it never happens when the service guy drives it. Going down the road it shifts ruff sometimes. I love the car asside from the tranny problem.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

>*Neutral Idle*
*
The Cruze is equipped with a feature called Neutral Idle. This feature saves on fuel by automatically shifting the vehicle into a neutral state when the vehicle comes to a stop and your foot is on the brake. It will then shift back to gear as you release the brake pedal. The customer may experience a different feeling during starts and stops when driving this vehicle compared to other vehicles and may experience a slight roll on an incline.<

Really really bad idea, GM. This needs to be eliminated. I wonder if there is a way to get rid of this feature through software or something​*


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no problem with the neutral feature. At most, it rolls back two or three inches on an incline. The shift is almost instantaneous.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

steve333 said:


> >*I wonder if there is a way to get rid of this feature through software or something​*


Use manual shifting mode, the car does not go into neutral. 

I always wondered why so many people complained about this(rolling back, dropping into gear when rolling through stops) & I never experinced it. I stopped using manual mode & I finally see what all the fuss is about, roll a stop sign at 2-5mph(coasting) & ease into the gas it feels like the trans does a neutral drop(revs up slightly before engaging). I live in a very hilly area & the car does roll back even on slight inclines.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Cars should not exhibit this behavior and GM really needs to get rid of this feature. It's not worth the slight (very slight) increase in MPG.


----------

